# Buddy Blaze Guitars



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I want this polka dot guitar bad. Buddy Blaze Guitars










Color matched headstock
All black hardware
Scale: 24-5/8"
10"-16" progressive radius ebony fretboard,1 5/8 nut width, no fretboard inlays
Scarf joint maple neck with 2way adjustable truss rod
Honduras mahogany body
Original Floyd Rose tremolo
Grover tuners
Schaller straplocks
Seymour Duncan Full Shred bridge pickup
Choice of Seymour Duncan Little '59 neck pickup or '59 middle humbucker pickup
500k volume and tone pots
3way pickup selector
Deluxe form fitted case included
Optional tone control knob


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Looks like an 80's shredder! I like the polka dots though


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Interesting guitars, but not for me at all...


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Ah yes, the Kramer Nightswan... I always had a soft spot for those guitars.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oddly, I really like the top one.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

the polkadotted one reminded me of a guitar I saw hanging on the wall at Cosmo Music.....it was a strat body style...but there were more pickups in it that I could count....ALL - and I mean ALL the space between teh bridge and the neck was filled with pickups....wild


----------



## axeshun (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a friend in Albany, NY who has this same Buddy Blaze shredder- polka dot for sale. My phone# is 231-313-6175. You can call anytime and I can hook you up. It's priced way under value and is super clean. thanks Chris


----------



## axeshun (Apr 28, 2011)

*Buddy Blaze Polka dot....*

I forgot to mention...it's hand signed by Vivian Campbell






GuitarsCanada said:


> I want this polka dot guitar bad. Buddy Blaze Guitars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just find yourself a Kramer Nightswan.

I used to own one - for all of 2 days back in the mid 90's. It was nothing special - heavy as hell. Very similar to the Lynch 'Sunburst Tiger' I used to own a year later.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Those look sweet!

I have a few Swans...

Mine are actually not very heavy...Mahogany bodies though so not basswood light but not basswood boring tone either.
I grew up on old LP Customs so they are awesome if you like the feel of LP scale and ebony and are actually my fave Shredders.
The Duncan Full Shred is my go to pickup and the JBJ mid is great especially with a coil split.
Alltogether a relatively well kept secret...


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

xbolt said:


> Those look sweet!
> 
> I have a few Swans...
> 
> ...


Very nice - especially the one with the lightning graphic. Mine had the Aztec graphic. Another thing that bugged me was the placement of the middle pickup - kept getting in the way.


----------

